# Doe having problems with birth



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

We predicted our doe was going to give birth last weekend but nothing happened. By the time my husband got home and went out to feed, he found a dead baby by the feeder. It was cold.Not sure how it got there. Mama was in the stall with a leg sticking out of her. The leg was cold so we knew baby was dead. We were not sure what to do. By the time I got home, my husband was feverisly trying to help her get the baby out. We called a very experienced goat lady who told us what to do. Since my hands are small, I put some latex gloves on and stuck my hand in and found the shoulder and helped mama pull her baby out. It was in fact dead. My husband thinks she will give birth to more. I don't think she will. I think she is done or could I be wrong? If she has a dead baby inside, will she birth it? Is there something we need to do for her? She is exhausted and laying down. We brought some hay to her and she ate some and we brought her some water. I worry about her. She is not a friendly goat but she let us assist her and is letting us pet her and love on her. She has had several kids in the past. This is the first time this has happened. I told my husband we should give her a rest and not let her get breed for awhile. It was scarey.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Has she passed the placenta?
-Tina


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

We have not seen it? Don't know if she did overnight. She is laying down breathing shallow this morning. She nibbled on a couple of pellets.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would give her some calcium she needs that. if you have calcium drench give her 20-30ccs 

then give her some molasses water too - warm. If you give it cold it will shock her body more. 

and passing the placenta is important -- watch for that. If she doesnt pass it in 24 hours she needs a vet. 

There probably isnt anymore in her BUT you can stand her up and with her butt against your chest you lean over her and weave your fingers together and then lift up on her stomach near her udder. IF it feels squishy she is done. If you feel somethign hard fall back against your hands then there is a kid you need to go in after.

Is she still contracting? a little contractions are normal to get the placenta out. 

Milk her some -- this will stimulate her body to contract to release the placenta. You will also need to milk her to prevent mastitis.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Stacey said it all ..I agree.... :thumb: 

Good luck with your doe...I will pray for her....I am sorry for the losses....  :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How is she doing now? If I ever have a question about more babies, I go in and feel. I have had several does retain a baby, and I have had to pull them. One was even after the placent passes.

She might of passed the placenta and ate it. Take her temp.


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

We did as you said Stacey about the milking and she started bearing down but nothing came out except some blood. She did it several times. How many times should we milk her and is amount important?I did not feel anything hard in there either. She's been eating but just wants to stay in the stall and does not seem to want to join the other goats. The other goats just look in on her and walk off. She is the Alpha female. She gets up for a little bit and then lays down.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if she hasnt expelled the afterbirth then she needs to see a vet

you need to keep her udder from getting hard. So milking her out till she isnt full is good


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree....I would take her to the vet.... :hug:


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

We took her to our vet and he said he didn't feel anything either. But she shouldn't have so much air passing which makes him think she has another baby in there. She is still bearing down and bleeding some when she does and expells this awful smell. He told us to take her to another vet to xray her and maybe do a c-section. I don't mind the xray but the c-section is an expense we can't afford. I feel like an awful person if we end up putting her down. It's breaking my heart. They made us an appointment this afternoon.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH no. I am sorry. Was she closed up to where the vet could not get his hand into her? Is so then she does not have another baby. The cervix will not close if there is still a baby in there. I would bet if he could not go in, then she has a very bad infection. :hug: 

Please let us know what is going on. ray:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I would ask the vet for a dose or 2 of lute and oxytocin. The lute will open the cervix back up, when its open you can give the oxytocin to help expell the dead kid and placenta. You or the vet can then do a uterine flush so there won't be a raging infection.


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

Well, the first vet was right. There was a baby in there. We took her to a reputable vet. They did the sonogram and xrays and indeed with the xrays you could see the baby positioned the wrong way. With it being the 3rd day, the only thing they could do was a c-section and we don't have money for that. I hate to say what we ended up doing. It was a hard decision with many tears. The lady vet held her in her arms and loved on by me the last moments of her life. Please don't judge me, I never had any pet or any thing put down. It is still tearing me apart. But I didn't want her to suffer or be in pain any more. All I could think about at that moment was about her previous owner who raised her and what she would think of me doing this. Would she hate me or would she have done the same? I feel shame and guilt right now but money got in the way and I don't have it. I came home and took a look at her daughter who looks like her. Here is her daughter's picture. Her name is Pearl.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

I am so sorry that you lost her. :hug:


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry about the loss. :hug:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I am so sorry you had to make that awful decision. Also know that no one will judge you here.


----------

